

Upgrade of an old console - VeXocide
http://fishki.net/en/comment.php?id=92670

======
JonnieCache
The practice of making portable consoles was popularised by the _almighty_ Ben
Heck. He has done many.

<http://benheck.com/all-game-projects>

He also wrote a book:

<http://benheck.com/hacking-videogame-consoles>

------
false
I believe here is original link (google-translated)

[http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&...](http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://www.inventosunicos.com/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D10%26t%3D14&ei=7zopTtHYGIKmhAeW3MXrCw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCYQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.inventosunicos.com/viewtopic.%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1440%26bih%3D690%26site%3Dwebhp%26prmd%3Divns)

------
mortenjorck
I would love to see what cognitive neuroscience research exists on this: This
project seems to support my lay hypothesis that there exists a continuum of
"aspect ratio blindness." Here is a master craftsman who has spent innumerable
hours building a beautiful, unique device -- with a 16:9 screen that will, by
the nature of the hardware inside, only ever display stretched 4:3 images.

 _I'm willing to consider that this aspect ratio blindness may consist of
"lack of OCD."_

~~~
loup-vaillant
I didn't notice until I saw the finished product. This is indeed a pity. Now,
is there _one_ 4:3 screen of that size on the market?

------
singular
_This_ is supremely brilliant. Really embodies the hacking spirit :)

------
jasongullickson
What is the brown stuff used to fill in the gaps, is it Bondo? The results are
surprisingly good!

~~~
sedachv
It looks like the Pattex stuff was used to build up the gaps, and then
according to the original forum post
([http://www.inventosunicos.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14](http://www.inventosunicos.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14)):

"SE LE DA MASILLA DE CARROCERO Y SE LIJA"

Google Translate turns masilla to "caulk," I'm not sure what it is. Would love
to find out - I never thought it would be possible to take a bunch of
dissimilar plastic junk pieces and turn them into something that looks like it
was molded as one piece.

~~~
Cancel
Looks like this <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt0s4SSZxP8>

------
aw3c2
nsfw warning for ads.

------
sebkomianos
Brilliant and very inspiring, thanks for sharing!

It goes without question, of course, that it could have been done much better,
that's not the point though.

